# NSTextView not updating String



## dadidoe (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi,

I am building a XCode console like window to help users debug my BETA app.The Console is a window with a NSTextView in it.On "applicationDidFinishLaunching:", I've implemented a welcome message:[console setString"Welcome to the Console etc"];.When an IBAction is being executed,such as IBAction saveid)sender, it's meant to add [console setString"\n Saved Document"];.Well it doesn't update the NSTextView.All it displays is the welcome message, but nothing else.

Why is this so?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

